

State of mobile web development: the mobile industry’s failings - robin_reala
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/09/state_of_mobile_2.html

======
robin_reala
I agree with the part about SDKs. Nearly every web developer I know (myself
included) uses Notepad++ or Textmate, and test directly in browsers from a
local server. The few that do use an IDE tend to be tied to Visual Studio and
ASP, and as far as I can tell aren’t the target market for these SDKs.

